# Molting



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey everyone!
Quick question: how many times per year does a cockatiel molt, at what age does a cockatiel go through his first molt, and after that, when is the second molt? 

Thanks!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Their first molt usually happens between 6 months to a year. Some can start earlier though. They usually molt once or twice a year. Im not sure on the last question.....my Aero had her first molt last spring and now she is going through a heavy molt again. Cupid just went through his first molt so Im not sure when his next molt will be.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Their first molt usually happens between 6 months to a year. Some can start earlier though. They usually molt once or twice a year. Im not sure on the last question.....my Aero had her first molt last spring and now she is going through a heavy molt again. Cupid just went through his first molt so Im not sure when his next molt will be.


How old is Aero and Cupid?
I bought a cockatiel (Cookie) at a pet store 3 weeks ago, and the owner told us that Cookie was 6 months old. Today I called the owner and asked how many times Cookie has molted, and he said twice...Is it normal for a 6 month old cockatiel to have molted 2 times already? I'm finding this a bit sketchy...


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Aero is 1 year and 6 months old and Cupid turns 1 year old next tuesday.


Im not sure, it might be possible but I only have the two birds so I only really have my own experience with them, maybe other members who have more birds have had birds molt twice at a young age.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Technically.. the very first molt is when they get their first pin feathers in when they are a chick. This person might be referring to molts in this manner. If this is the case, then at 6 months old, he/she could have technically gone through a second molt already. You will need to check with the person again for clarification on this.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

After that first full molt (when the males start to lose pearls and color in more in the face)
They usually molt twice a year


----------



## Abbiejo1 (Jan 16, 2012)

How do you know when your bird is molting?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Abbiejo1 said:


> How do you know when your bird is molting?


They start losing a lot of their feathers. You will not miss it, there will be feathers everywhere!


----------



## CassiaWindSong (Feb 3, 2012)

Hahah thanks, Im trying to use the guide I found on here about sexing by wing feathers and the difference before and after molt and Im not even sure if he has molted yet! Ive not noticed anything so sounds like he hasnt =P He would only be 7-8months old now so maybe it hasnt happened yet!! And if it hasnt happened yet by the looks of his wings he is a boy -- so the tuneless "singing" aka "screaching" and no mimicking is him trying to confuse me LOL


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

There will be tons of feathers aroun the cage and. They will have pokey pin feathers


----------



## Abbiejo1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Now, I was told, that my bird is molting.....but, there are hardly any feathers around his cage. Someone on the forum told me that by his cheeks, they could tell he's molting. So, what gives??


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He has molted in some adult plumage on his face, but this doesn't prove that he's molting right this minute. He could have done it several weeks ago.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

A couple months back I noticed a little bit of feathers at the bottom of the cage, but not a ton, would this count as a molt? I always kind of thought they lost almost all the feathers in a molt but reading online I guess they can molt different parts of the body in different molts?

:tiel5:-Buddy


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well they don't run around featherless 

...molting is a process where a new feather begins to grow in and pushes the old feather out. They molt their feathers randomly for the most part so they are never bald. They also are always constantly molting...but they have 2 heavy molts per year where you actually notive a significant amount of feathers on the bottom of the cage and you can easily feel pins as their new feather sheaths emerge from their skin.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

oh, haha. hmm, I've had buddy for about 5-6 months and haven't yet witnessed a big molt. should i be worried?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Is he under a year old? They have their first molt between 6 and 12 months of age so that is fine. After the first molt he should develop a pattern of molting about once every 6 months.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Honestley I'm not sure on the age, but I've had buddy since october. Maybe a very can tell me age?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You've only had him 5 months, but I'll bet he'll be molting soon.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

That'll be interesting


----------

